# Advanced Webdesigner Shoping Cart???



## bbode (Aug 22, 2007)

*Advanced Webdesigner Shopping Cart???*

Hi Guys,

I have a strong background in graphic design/ 3d / and web design. As I draw closer to creating my online store, I've found a lot of companies like:

Internet Domain Name Registration, Domain Transfers. Your domain name search starts here.
Shopping Cart Software by Volusion Ecommerce Solutions

They offer great features, but are majorly lacking in the most important area to me. Being able to have *complete* control of the look of my site. You are limited to editing their premaid templates. While, the template idea is great for some, it is not what I'm looking for.

My question is primarily for advanced webdesigners: What shopping cart systems / add-ons do you use? What are the best? 

Below are a few links that I've found for others to take a look at aswell.

http://www.cartweaver.com/store/
www.ecartsoft.com
http://www.authorize.net/
http://www.shopify.info/design/
http://shopsite.com
http://www.ultracart.com/

Thanks,

Bryan Bode


----------



## tshirtypo (Aug 19, 2006)

I have gone through SEVERAL shopping carts, so you can learn from my experience. It depends on your needs, but basically most shopping cart systems allow you to take your design as far as you want. 

I would try zencart, (free, not the easiest to learn, but very powerful system). Their template system is completely based on CSS, so if you have this knowledge, give it a go. 

Another option I like a lot is xcart. It costs US$200, but it has many cool features that make your life easier, and its compatible with most payment types. Besides that, they manage stock by variant in a easy way, which was a must for me. Their template system uses a lot of tables tough, but nothing out of this world.

Ive heard many good things about volution, but consider that its not free, so ask your pocket too.


----------



## Evenshirtchris (Oct 13, 2007)

Also take a look at Monstercommerce.com they have a Pro E-Commerce software when are the shopping cart shipping, merchant account, and tax peices are taken care of. You can do custom HTML and change the design elements and the back end is pretty powerful.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

At first I was frustrated with Zen-Cart because it included the HTML and PHP in the same files, but now that I've gotten used to it, and compared it with CubeCart, I would REALLY recommend Zen-Cart. It has ALL the features I need either built-in, or in easily downloaded and installed (FREE) mods listed on their site.

I'm sure there might be some paid mods out there, but chances are you won't need them.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, anyone look at shopfactory??

R.


----------



## bbode (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Advanced Webdesigner Shopping Cart???*

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all your replys, it's really cool.

I've continued to investigate about 35 different ecommerce solutions. Both free and Paid.

My favorite at this point is 3D Cart. They offer every feature I want and allow you to edit HTML in your own design package and merge it over.

The starting price is $35.
Check out their pricing page 3DCart Shopping Cart Software - Pricing

The only thing I don't like is: Bandwidth 1 GB/Mo. Perhaps that's not enough???
Also for that price package you have to pay extra if you want Quick Books Intergration.

However, all the other features beat any other package I've seen offered.

Let me know what you guys think.

Bryan


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I have looked at 3d cart also,, according to the info they sent me they will design a site for you included in the monthly,, although you are limited on items with the $35 monthly..

R.


----------



## 2Dye4 (Jan 9, 2006)

What about Catalogueintegrator? Anyone used that?
If so, what do you think, pros & cons?

Thanks,
Jo


----------



## fender967 (Sep 28, 2007)

I use OS Commerce (http://www.oscommerce.com/).

I went through the php files myself and integrated it into my design, you can take a look at my site where it is installed, but it isn't completely finished yet.

urban-anthem.com


----------



## jay code (May 30, 2007)

Maybe when choosing a shopping cart software you might also want to look at these issues:

1. Is it expandable? -> Is it easy for you to create mods with it? You can rate this value by looking for mods contributions for the shopping cart software you're seeing. Can you add new payment options with it? thats another question.

2. Does it have a supportive community? -> Rather than depending on company support, it might be better to be able to look for help in the community too, such as forums.

3. Security issues. Is it safe? -> Yes it sounds paranoid, but better safe than sorry. One easy way to check if your selected shopping cart software has security holes is by going to hacking sites and look if your selected software would pop up in the vulnerability search. Try millw0rm.com.


Good luck in finding the right one 

Jay


----------



## jay code (May 30, 2007)

ops sorry its milw0rm.com


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

check out aspdontnetstorefront. you get the source code and you can customize it however you need. My web guy has used it and said it works great and you can do a lot with it. Very expandable.


----------



## uberchupacabre (Jun 5, 2007)

If you know css you can do a custom design on big cartel


----------



## Emilyecho (Oct 21, 2008)

oh, 3Dcart is not so bad. I use Fastcommerce ecommerce platform. High-powered shopping cart software for small business or home business.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

that 3D cart seems kinda like a ripoff if you ask me.. I do web design as a side thing. I am really good with HTML at this point, and kinda good with php.. 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE oscommerce, but it is not for someone who has never touched a website before. 

oscommerce has the MOST pre-coded addons out there. Zen Cart is nice, but there are addons that are missing that oscommerce has (BTW, zen cart is a more simple version of oscommerce, it was taken from the oscommerce files and changed) 

THEN, i use hostmonster for my hosting which gives me UNLIMITED SPACE AND BANDWIDTH - they have a ONE CLICK install of many of the major shopping carts which is a HUGE benefit. It even installs the database for you..

You get free shared SSL, and to get private SSL and IP is not all that expensive ($70.00 a year i think) 

AND hostmonster is only $5.95 a month!! (usually was $7.95 but its on sale) Oh yea.. and the BEST THING, they have 24 hour phone support.. and its GOOD phone support, not some person who has never touched a computer in their life and is reading out of a book.

Personally, i HATE HATE GoDaddy, they have horrible customer service and they just dont have a very good control panel. 


So with my setup (which you can see in my sig.) I pay a total of $7.95 a month and have a fully customized shopping cart, payment system, reporting abilities (which the option to add ANY type of report I want with addons) and i can change the look as MUCH as i could possibly want

Check out this site to see what some REALLY awesome designers have done with oscommerce::
Club osCommerce


----------



## fender967 (Sep 28, 2007)

I am switching over to Ubercart. It's a module that works with Drupal, which is sort of like wordpress but more powerful. It looks like it will be pretty great.


----------

